# Freigestellte Bilder in Corel importieren?



## kirchel (26. August 2003)

Hallo an alle, ich bins mal wieder
Corel draw macht mich echt fertig, ich hab mal wieder ein Problem:
Wie füge ich ein freigestelltes Bild ein, ohne das die transparenten teile im Bild sichtbar werden. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. Habs schon mit nem in PS erzeugten Beschneidungspfad versucht (als EPS naturlich) aber da hat Corel mir nur mist importiert.  Also wenn mir da jemand kurz sagen kann welches dateiformat usw ich brauche wäre ich ihm sehr dankbar.
machst gut 
Kirchel


----------



## Beppone (26. August 2003)

>Hallo an alle, ich bins mal wieder
>>Hi
>Corel draw macht mich echt fertig, ich hab mal wieder ein Problem:
>>das ist eine der best-entwickeltsten Funktionen unter CorelDraw
>Wie füge ich ein freigestelltes Bild ein, ohne das die transparenten teile im Bild sichtbar werden.
>>1. im Photoshop mit dem Pfadwerkzeug das Objekt freistellen
2. Pfad in der Pfade-Palette auswählen und über die Palettenoptionen als Beschneidungs / Freistellpfad definieren
3. als .tif abspeichern (TIFF's unterstützen Freistellpfade und Alphakanäle).
Im eps-Format wird vom Layoutprogramm nur das Vorschaubild gezeigt. Freisteller, Alphakanäle u.ä. werden von diversen Programmen nicht immer richtig interpretiert 
>Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. Habs schon mit nem in PS erzeugten Beschneidungspfad versucht (als EPS naturlich) aber da hat Corel mir nur mist importiert.
>>siehe oben
>Also wenn mir da jemand kurz sagen kann welches dateiformat usw ich brauche wäre ich ihm sehr dankbar.
machst gut
>>hoffe geholfen zu haben
>Kirchel
>>Beppone


----------



## hoschi (26. August 2003)

Brauchst Du denn den Alphakanal?

Ich importiere fast jeden Tag PSD´s ins Corel und hatte bisher nur das von Dir beschriebene Problem, wenn ich den Alphakanal mitgespeichert habe. Ansonsten achte ich lediglich darauf alles auf eine Ebene reduziert zu haben, dann kann ich die Datei einwandfrei importieren. Ich arbeite allerdings immernoch mit Corel Draw 9, kann ja sein das sich diesbezüglich etwas in den späteren Versionen geändert hat ...


----------



## kirchel (27. August 2003)

Also ich hab das ganze jetzt   in PS mit beschneidungspfad als *.tif gespeichert, nur leider sind die Transparenten stellen im Bild weiß geworden als ich es in Corel importiert habe...ist also genauso als hätte ich ein *.jpg importiert. 
Ich hoffe jemand hat boch andere möglichkeiten und wenn ja bitte teilt mir diese mit!
mfg
Kirchel


----------



## KarlC (27. August 2003)

Probiers mal mit ner Gif-Datei, wenn dir die Qualität ausreicht.

Grüssle
Karl


----------



## hoschi (27. August 2003)

Entweder ich habe Dich falsch verstanden oder ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt.

Ich meinte Du solltest mal versuchen eine Kopie Deiner Datei auf eine Ebene zu reduzieren und als *.psd abzuspeichern- ohne Beschneidungspfad und ohne Alphakanal. Diese *.psd-Datei holst Du Dir über die Import-Funktion ins Corel. Bei mir funktioniert es ...


----------



## einzige (27. August 2003)

Hallo

also der Tip von hoschi ist genial. Hab es gerade getestet, mit ps 6 und Corel 10.
Es funktioniert super. 

tschüß einzige


----------



## kirchel (28. August 2003)

Danke Hoschi
Du hattest recht, mit ner *.psd  das Wunderbar!
Danke nochmal


----------

